# How to built a remote control for your Chrony and unlock extra features



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I originally posted about this in October 2011 in THIS thread.

I had to build a few more today for friends so I thought I'd take a few pics along the way.

What you need:

3.5mm stereo line plug
Momentary switch
Length of 2 core cable
Soldering Iron
Solder
Pliers or cutters
Tape or heat shrink










Start by stripping the outer sheath off the cable and exposing the cores.










Place the shell for the plug and heat shrink over the cable BEFORE soldering










Solder the plug in place










Solder the switch to the other end










Re-assemble the plug and cover the switch with heat shrink (you can use electrical tape for this or even get funky and make a nice handle)










Plug it into your Chrony and enjoy the new functionality!!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice detailed tutorial Hrawk, but the chrony is still on my 'to-get list'


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hrawk you are the man. And also a mad scientist.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's just so easy to make and having that instant average feature is DA Bomb!

Being able to reset from an error with a single press is also a huge bonus, no walking over, turning it off and back on again.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Cool man! My chrony has, sorry had 9 lives, all I'm gonna say is don't let your mates use your chrony! I think it has 2 lifes left now, so use chopsticks instead of the metal guide rods, mine got hit with a .44 at 260+ fps and survives!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Stress less, one of those remotes I made today is for you. I'll be shipping it over in the next day or two with a chrony shield.

Get through that sucka !

As for the arms, head to the local hardware store and get some braising rods. About $5 a meter and make great arms for them, pretty much the same size.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Mate! You serious? That is awesome, I'm gonna return the favor, bit lost for words, but thank-you man!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

All good man, my usual rifle range has 6 chronies that the rent out at $10 a session. They waived my 2012 fees for making them a remote for each one.

Total cost to me, about $15. Money saved, $175


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Priceless..


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great Tutorial Hrawk! You have got me wanting a chrony now


----------

